# Cold smoker design



## Lawyer Bob (Jan 24, 2022)

I built a small smokehouse, 24 x 24 x 36 high + legs.  Half a dozen 1 1/2 “ holes drilled near the top,of each side.  No chimney.  Floor is open but for some chicken wire to keep critters out.  i use the amazin maze.  Smoked my first sausage for 3 hrs +/-.  Little to no smokey flavor.  After that i covered up half the floor with some scrap boards to reduce air flow so smoke would linger longer, then smoked Second batch for 6 hrs, but same result, little or no smokey flavor.  It looks like ikm getting plenty of smoke and air flow (even with the addition of the floor boards).  Do i just need to smoke my product longer?  Or do i have a design flaw?


----------



## JLeonard (Jan 25, 2022)

Pics of your house would help. Lots of guys on here have home built smoke houses. I’m sure someone will chime in soon with some advice.
Jim


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 25, 2022)

Yes add pics so we get a better idea!

Ryan


----------

